# Stay at home Dads



## Miller (May 27, 2007)

What scriptures are used against the idea of stay at home dads?


----------



## Herald (May 27, 2007)

[bible]Genesis 3:17-19[/bible]

[bible]1 Timothy 2:15[/bible]

[bible]1 Timothy 5:14[/bible]

[bible]2 Thessalonians 3:10[/bible]

[bible]2 Thessalonians 3:14[/bible]


----------



## bookslover (May 27, 2007)

There could be legitimate reasons why Dad stays home: serious illness of the wife, the type of business he's in or work he does, etc. People live under all sorts of circumstances these days; a Dad who stays home is not necessarily automatically a slacker.


----------



## Theoretical (May 27, 2007)

Richard, I think the reference is to "Stay-at-Home Dads" who do the exact role of a "Stay-at-Home Mom', while having their wife work outside the home as the breadwinner.


----------



## Herald (May 27, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> Richard, I think the reference is to "Stay-at-Home Dads" who do the exact role of a "Stay-at-Home Mom', while having their wife work outside the home as the breadwinner.



 There are always exceptions. Unless I misunderstood the OP, it was asking about a reversal of roles, not the exceptions.


----------



## SRoper (May 27, 2007)

I'm not sure what 1 Timothy 2:15 or 2 Thessalonians 3:10 have to do with the topic at hand.


----------



## Herald (May 27, 2007)

SRoper said:


> I'm not sure what 1 Timothy 2:15 or 2 Thessalonians 3:10 have to do with the topic at hand.



Scott - it is the woman who is charged with the raising of children. Yes, Dad's participate, but the woman is uniquely made for this purpose. Men have always been tasked with working. The emphasis being that if the man does not work, there will be no food.


----------



## SRoper (May 28, 2007)

I guess I place 1 Timothy 2:15 in my Top 5 Most Mysterious Verses in the Bible. It would be helpful if someone could help me unpack it, especially as it has to do with stay-at-home dads. I agree that women are uniquely made for the purpose of raising children; I'm just not seeing it in this verse.

I see 2 Thessalonians 3:10 as prohibiting idleness for both sexes. I think the OP had in mind a man who worked at home raising the kids. Surely that isn't idleness unless you want to charge stay-at-home moms with idleness.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 28, 2007)

bookslover said:


> There could be legitimate reasons why Dad stays home: serious illness of the wife, the type of business he's in or work he does, etc. People live under all sorts of circumstances these days; a Dad who stays home is not necessarily automatically a slacker.




Dad might be the one with the serious illness as well. Such conditions may require the wife to work outside the home. Not an ideal situation I know but in some cases nessecary just the same.


----------



## satz (May 28, 2007)

I think Proverbs 31, 1 Tim 5:14, Titus 2:3-5 are probably the best verses to prove that in the normal course of things the wife should stay home to look after the house/children as opposed to the husband.

That said I think we need to be a little careful with how far we take the idea of the man as the breadwinner. I believe scripture says the husband is a provider, but it never says he is the sole provider. I have read some literature (and I'am not pointing fingers at anyone here) that implies that a man has somehow dropped the ball if his wife helps out with the income earning at all.

The wife's _primary_ role is as a helper to her husband (Gen 2:18), and that includes financial help. I am not saying anyone here says this, but I have seen it said, or at least implied, that a husband should work multiple jobs, ie day + night shift rather than have the wife work outside. I disagree. If the man after trying his reasonable best is not able to bring in an adequate level of income, there is nothing wrong at all in calling upon his helper to help him out. 

And that off course, was completely off topic and wasn't meant to be a support for the idea of stay-at-home dads (in the role reversal sense) at all.


----------

